# WoNt BeLiEvE ThiS... PrOjEcToRs oN a B13!!!



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*Ha.. dont read me... Delete me plz*

I haven't really looked it up, and I have heard about it, but how can this be done?










For a really really big pic...
go to www.carandmodel.com and search for "sentra"
should be the first one loaded up and it says right under it.. "are those projectros on a B13?"

Thats where this post came from.. untill i looked at it closely


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wait.. those look kinda like the Tsuru ones huh?


Should think before I post now huh...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Whoa, now I see it. They look like Tsurus to me.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah those are the Tsurus lights


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *yeah those are the Tsurus lights *


i agree


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Those rims are sweet! What are they.Can't you get the stock corners to do that?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Just make your own projectors. There were rumors about some guy in hawaii that had porjectors on his B13 that weren't homemade or one-offs but he wouldn't tell where he got them from I guess. Never heard anything else about them.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

can any administrators.. please either delete this post.. or edit my main Subject.. cause its a mis-leader and well.... it sux.

I made a mistake.. so could someone just entirely erase this thread please 

And actually... how can you build your own projectors? (should I seacrh the site? ha )
I'm interetsed in putting in angel eyes.... but i figured I would have to remove the glass lense.... and put them in the inside of the glass instead of putting them on my grill like some people do.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

what rims are those im looking for them


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

SilverSentra99 said:


> *what rims are those*


 They could be Tenzo SHU rims.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Those look like Tsuru's to me too. The rims are Tenzo Shu 4's...or look-alikes anyways. I've ALWAYS loved them on our cars...but I don't them. Damnit! Oh well, that is a damn nice B13. And I like it even more...NO WING!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *There were rumors about some guy in hawaii that had porjectors on his B13 that weren't homemade or one-offs*


Never heard of this or seen any B13s with projectors here. Hmmm. . .


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably E36 Bimmer lights.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks great...
They aint Tsuru they look custom to me.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

CarloSR said:


> *They aint Tsuru they look custom to me. *


They are. I have a set myself. If you still aren't convinced, look at the grill.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

where can i get a set of tsurus? i love them & the grille


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

babyjbrooks.. email me and i can see if i can hook u up on a full front end conversion.


----------

